# SMOKED GRILLED CHEESE AND TOMATO SOUP



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

Nothing fancy here but sometimes grilled cheese and tomato soup really hits the spot. I was going to be getting home late and the wife said she and the kids were having grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner and she would save back some soup for me and I could make my sandwich fresh when I got home. Now dont get me wrong ...white bread and american cheese slices are the classic grilled cheese i grew up on but I wanted to do something else. So a block of my smoked cheese came out of the fridge and shredded. I wanted to share how I did mine. It was really tasty.

First thing is to make the cheese filling. Pretty simple. 8oz block of smoked cheese shredded and 1/4 cup Dukes mayo.  You can use whatever cheese you like. I used Colby jack this time. I like to use sharp cheader and add a small jar of pimento sometimes too. Into the stand mixer with the paddle and give it a whirl. My wifes stand mixer is another "pretty" piece of kitchen equipment that makes me feel manly when using it lol!
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Then an Italian loaf sliced for the bread
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then slather a decent amount if the cheese mixture into one half and top them off with the other
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then into the cast iron with some butter
	

		
			
		

		
	







Nicely browned and crusty
	

		
			
		

		
	











Then cut in half and seved with the tomato soup.
	

		
			
		

		
	






It was really tasty and Smokey. Nice warm comforting meal to finish out my day. 
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2020)

Another Great Belly Warmer!!
Nice Job, Sow!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Another Great Belly Warmer!!
> Nice Job, Sow!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Simple meals like this really hit the spot on cool nights!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2020)

I did like my grilled cheese and tomato soup. That looks great! The smoked cheese really set them off. I like doing that as well.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 14, 2020)

That looks great. For some reason, in the 60+ years I've been around I never thought to make grilled cheese from shredded cheese. Thanks for sharing. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow that looks good.  That is a classic meal.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I did like my grilled cheese and tomato soup. That looks great! The smoked cheese really set them off. I like doing that as well.


Thanks! The smoky flavor deffinatly adds to it.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That looks great. For some reason, in the 60+ years I've been around I never thought to make grilled cheese from shredded cheese. Thanks for sharing. You learn something new everyday.


Thanks! It works real good. Especially when you mix the mayo into it. Makes it nice and creamy


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow that looks good.  That is a classic meal.


Thanks! Definitely a clasic!


----------



## xray (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks great! That’s a common meal for us when we don’t know what to make for dinner or don't want to put much effort in.

I hoard my smoked Cooper sharp for this particular reason! 

Yum!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks great Travis I like the mayo addition! Nice blender btw...I thought I had it bad using my wife's red one lol


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, I'm going to have to smoke some cheese. I've been planning it for awhile, but now I have a good reason.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks great! That’s a common meal for us when we don’t know what to make for dinner or don't want to put much effort in.
> 
> I hoard my smoked Cooper sharp for this particular reason!
> 
> Yum!


Thanks! Yep it's one of our go to meals for busy nights.





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Travis I like the mayo addition! Nice blender btw...I thought I had it bad using my wife's red one lol


Lol. Yea. My wife actually baught this one with a bunch of attachments for $35. It was that old cream color. I took it to the shop cleaned it up and painted it. Friend of mine did the artwork before I clear coated it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2020)

Delicious. I can feel the warmth and comfort from here


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes sir a great idea to upscale a grilled cheese. An old stand by around here too. Do you dip the sammie in the soup?

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> Well, I'm going to have to smoke some cheese. I've been planning it for awhile, but now I have a good reason.


Its worth it! We used the smoked cheeses in a lot of things


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Delicious. I can feel the warmth and comfort from here


Thanks. It was delicious! Comfort food no doubt!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir a great idea to upscale a grilled cheese. An old stand by around here too. Do you dip the sammie in the soup?
> 
> Warren


Yep I sure do! Only way to do them in my opinion.


----------

